# Mignon on route...



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all,

after my last post in here I ordered a mignon for ease of grinding at home, previously I was using only a variety of hand grinders. So this mornings question is, as my mignon appears to be arriving today (and I'm having a day off work to play!) what should I do as part of my initial set up? Will it require calibrating etc etc.. Obviously I will be drinking coffee but I'm sure there is more!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If you have any old beans laying around or can pick up some cheapo beans then run them through to season the burrs.

Enjoy your new kit - exciting times


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations, have you had an easy time setting it up?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Turn it on and slowly tighten the adjustment screw until you hear a faint chirp - this is the burrs touching. Back off maybe 1.5 or 2 full turns and begin dialling in from there. You don't need much adjustment, on the dial it'll be maybe 1-1.5 numbers difference at most.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Read the instructions - twice. All grinders' burrs need some time to bed in (called seasoning), so don't expect the grinder to deliver at its best straight away - you might need to tweak grinder settings more from new but this will settle down as the burrs bed in. Only adjust the burrs as jeesby suggests if you are having problems dialling in the grinder - with luck this won't be necessary. If you do adjust the burrs, make sure you know what you are doing - not difficult but you can damage the burrs if you are heavy handed.


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Cool cheers all, I'm currently awaiting the delivery man and have some old beans on hand to play with when it arrives. I'll save fiddling with the adjustment screw until I know if it needs it and might even break the habit of a lifetime and read the instructions at least once! In slightly more annoying news I have just found an issue with my caravel arrarex lever machine so may be forced to go in search of o-rings which is going to suck! I think I have bodged it for now though... Aeropress while I wait (Clifton Coffee Costa Rica El beneficio)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What O ring problem are you having with the Caravel?


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

When I got it the o-rings were knackered, replaced with OE ones (possibly a bad choice) and having issues getting the lower one (deep cup one) to seal. The top one on mine is a single thin one, late type which I also nicked putting the piston back in.


----------

